# [OT] LinuxDay04  -  NOVITA' alla sede di Sesto San Giovanni

## SilveRo

E' quasi arrivato il tanto atteso LinuxDay 2004 e all'evento di Sesto

San Giovanni si è aggiunta una novità!

Sarà dato particolare risalto ad un workshop sulla SICUREZZA DELLE RETI

WIRELESS per poter parlare, fra l'altro, della situazione attuale della

sicurezza wireless a Milano, con particolare attenzione al livello d'uso

della crittografia e alla differenza tra varie tipologie di zone

cittadine e non.

Inoltre, il workshop presenterà esempi teorici e pratici sul 'modus

operandi' di intrusione/data-theft, ed esporrà valide contromisure per

rendere sicure le reti WiFi, sia dal punto di vista "Business" che

"Consumer". Verranno inoltre trattati argomenti come il WarDriving, le

motivazioni che spingono alla "WiFi exploitation" (attività criminale in

rapida diffusione) con un occhio al turbolento panorama dell'odierna (e

futura) gamma di prodotti e standard WiFi; il tutto sarà volto

all'aumento del "WiFi awareness", in aperto contrasto con le tendenze al

"Security through Obscurity".

Trattandosi di un workshop, sarà privilegiato uno stile più aperto e

flessibile: saranno frequenti i riferimenti al mondo di Linux,

dell'OpenSource e delle Libertà Digitali, riportando notizie recenti che

riguardano il mondo delle reti wireless, e sarà dato ampio spazio a

domande e approfondimenti che potranno continuare anche il giorno

successivo, domenica 28 novembre 2004, durante l'OpenDay. Il workshop si

svolgerà sabato 27 novembre alle ore 16:00, presso Spazio Arte di via

Maestri del Lavoro, una delle due sedi del Linux Day 2004 di Milano.

Maggiori informazioni sul LinuxDay 2004 di Milano sono reperibili sul

sito ufficiale dell'evento, http://milano.linux.it/. Informazioni sulle

due giornate di Sesto San Giovanni si possono trovare su

http://www.openlabs.it/.

P.S. Il workshop lo sto facendo io    :Razz: 

Questa e' una press release ufficiale del forum di OpenLabs. Usero' ovviamente una Gentoo, quindi ne approfittero' per parlarne! Chi e' interessato e non puo' venire trovera' quella sera stessa le slides sul mio sito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

essendo presente all'edizione del LinuxDay a Prato da bravo gentooista, ma essendo molto interessato all'argomento, mi domandavo se potrebbero essere rese  disponibili dei resoconti di qualsiasi tipo dell'avventimento, anzi, visto che lo terrai tu, se puoi linkare tutte le risorse utili, oltre che le slides  :Wink: 

il tema è più che attuale e ti ringrazio per averlo tirato in ballo  :Wink: 

----------

## Sephirot

qualcuno di milano viene al linux day in via comelico?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilveRo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> essendo presente all'edizione del LinuxDay a Prato da bravo gentooista, ma essendo molto interessato all'argomento, mi domandavo se potrebbero essere rese  disponibili dei resoconti di qualsiasi tipo dell'avventimento, anzi, visto che lo terrai tu, se puoi linkare tutte le risorse utili, oltre che le slides 
> 
> il tema è più che attuale e ti ringrazio per averlo tirato in ballo 

 

Sto proprio adesso ultimando le slides. La sera stessa del 27 saranno sul mio sito, e piu' tardi nei siti ufficiali del LinuxDay. Domenica c'e' l'OpenDay, e potrei rifare il workshop (se c'e' abbastanza audience non mi dispiace affatto). Se no, sono comunque li' disponibile per fornire chiarimenti, dimostrare il funzionamento dei vari programmi, come kismet e gpsdrive, etc.... Forse c'e' qualcuno che registrera' l'evento.... Se per risorse utili intendi links, saranno tutti nelle slides.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bella Silvero! Come peach anche io da bravo Gentooista sarò a Prato [e terrò anche uno speech sull'uso di Gentoo in Azienda], cmq quoto in toto peach... perchè è davvero interessantissimo quello che presenterai...

Apropos... che è sto OpenDay di cui hai parlato? Dove quando e perchè?  :Smile: 

complimenti

.:deadhead:.

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> bella Silvero! Come peach anche io da bravo Gentooista sarò a Prato [e terrò anche uno speech sull'uso di Gentoo in Azienda]

 

Si, il talk di SilveRo sembra interessante... peccato che anche io faccio il bravo Gentooista e sono a Prato  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Momentime

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> bella Silvero! Come peach anche io da bravo Gentooista sarò a Prato [e terrò anche uno speech sull'uso di Gentoo in Azienda], cmq quoto in toto peach... perchè è davvero interessantissimo quello che presenterai...
> 
> .:deadhead:.

 

Hmm, ma per caso farete dei filmati di questi talk?

Ah, da noi (Sassari -- pLUGS) ( e io faccio Firefox - Thunderbird - XChat - Amarok - Kaffeine - K3b - cdrecord; ovvero un sacco di roba!) ci sarà un talk simile; mi riferisco alle reti wireless e sicurezza. Cioè, non so bene che argomenti tratteranno, visto che non sono io che ha proposto quel talk, però sembra carino! =) 

Comunque la scelta è buona! Considerando che poi è un argomento abbastanza attuale, può interessare parecchia gente. 

Ah, organizzate un et lan-party =)

Ciao

----------

## SilveRo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> bella Silvero! Come peach anche io da bravo Gentooista sarò a Prato [e terrò anche uno speech sull'uso di Gentoo in Azienda], cmq quoto in toto peach... perchè è davvero interessantissimo quello che presenterai...
> 
> Apropos... che è sto OpenDay di cui hai parlato? Dove quando e perchè? 
> 
> complimenti
> ...

 

L'OpenDay e' domenica, alla sede di Sesto del LD04. Leggi le info sul sito ufficiale del LinuxDay!!!

Thx a tutti per i pareri positivi sul mio workshop!

----------

## lopio

 *SilveRo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thx a tutti per i pareri positivi sul mio workshop!

 

grazie a te che dai a tutti la possibilita' di farlo

----------

## SilveRo

Ho messo le slides sul mio sito!

Per chi le volesse vedere:

http://www.silvero.net/listing/temp/wifi-security-1.0-r1.pdf

Mi sono divertito da morire a farle, e tra il LinuxDay e l'OpenDay ho fatto il workshop ben tre volte! (alcuni la prima e la seconda volta non hanno potuto seguirselo). Per di piu' il mio workshop ogni volta dura due ore    :Very Happy:  .

Se qualcuno se le guarda ed ha feedback da darmi, lo faccia pure, in privato o nel thread.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bella silvero: complimenti!!!

----------

## federico

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> qualcuno di milano viene al linux day in via comelico? 

 

Bellino che sei  :Smile: 

----------

## SilveRo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> bella silvero: complimenti!!!

 

thx, deadhead   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *SilveRo wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   bella silvero: complimenti!!! 
> 
> thx, deadhead  

 

Ola SilveRo, pirla che sono, ho sempre letto il tuo nome anche in lista milug, e solo ora ho capito che sei sempre tu  :Wink: 

Mi dispiace, ma non sono poi riuscito a preparare la gentoo per il milug, ma so che gentoo si é fatta onore lo stesso, grazie a te  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S.: di la' sono Alberto. (col punto  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## SilveRo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *SilveRo wrote:*    *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   bella silvero: complimenti!!! 
> 
> thx, deadhead   
> 
> Ola SilveRo, pirla che sono, ho sempre letto il tuo nome anche in lista milug, e solo ora ho capito che sei sempre tu 
> ...

 

Eri in via Comelico, vero? Io ero a Sesto  =)

Io non perdo mai un'occasione per pubblicizzare la Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *SilveRo wrote:*   

> Eri in via Comelico, vero? Io ero a Sesto  =)
> 
> Io non perdo mai un'occasione per pubblicizzare la Gentoo  

 

no, ero a prato: per il linuxday di milano ho solo aiutato la settimana precedente, ma prepare la gentoo, un in tre notti scarse, su un pentium II é stato troppo anche per me: era praticamente finita, ma non c'e' stato verso di far andare la scheda video (una matrox g100 o giu' di li')  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

